# Haunted House Startup Q&A Webinar



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

On August 18th Haunted House Startup will be hosting a 90 minute webinar answering questions pertaining to starting, operating, and building a haunted house. Grant Brott of Haunted House Startup and Drew Dominguez a haunt consultant with 25 years of experience will be answering questions that are submitted ahead of time and then there will be a 30 minute period at the end to answer any questions that come up from the discussions.

For more information visit Haunted House Startup


----------

